# INSANE speed setup



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

So, as aome of you may know, i am really into FITA and outdoor shooting right now. Anyway, for you arrows to be less affected by the wind, you wanna go fast. 
but, because those 1440's are SOOOOO long, i didn't want to pull very much weight. so i set my bowtech 82nd Airborne for 45 pounds drawweight and 30# drawlength. i bought a Trophy taker rest and some A.C.E arrows with 70 grain tips. i am now doing 285Fps. With my old bow and old arrows, same weight same draw i was only getting 235 out of it. Now even with the extra speed,I put up some higher scores than usual. Now, i ask you, whats the fastest you have gotten yor bow going? how fast is it goin right now?


_______________________

National Archery Supply
Bulldog Targets


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

The fastest i could get out of my synergey is 327 fps... i can get my gto at about 340


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

is it really necessary to have a bow shooting over 300 fps? just wondering what you use it for


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> is it really necessary to have a bow shooting over 300 fps? just wondering what you use it for


yes very. for outdoor FITA shoots were youare out in the open and it is windy, you want your arrow to get to the target as fast as possible so the wind won't affect it as much.


----------



## Bengal '07 (Mar 4, 2008)

Or just get those super skinny arrows and avoid all that together. You dont need to be going fast to have the wind not affect you... And I got my Bengal and 61lbs. and 26'' draw to 270fps


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

IBO legal i could get 310 out of my vectrix.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i am currently shooting my vectrix at 243 fps because of the asa limit. i had my vectrix xl 70# 31" dl shooting beman ics hunter going 328 fps


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Bengal '07 said:


> Or just get those super skinny arrows and avoid all that together. You dont need to be going fast to have the wind not affect you... And I got my Bengal and 61lbs. and 26'' draw to 270fps


exactly, why i said, i shoot A.C.E's


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I shoot full FITA outdoors rounds regularly and am a firm believer in a solid mentality.
If you expect the wind to blow your arrows of course then youve already accepted less than your best, which isnt what you should be going for at all.

Im shooting Axis FMJ's which are pretty chunky in all fairnuss, and i constantly get people telling me in tournaments that im loosing loads of points to the wind.
I can/have/do shoot in the wind regularly as training so that I am prepared for the worse weather conditions, and as far as im concerned, the wind effects my aiming stability not the arrows flight.
Aim true, hit true.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Yea my old bow same arrows i use now and same draw weight i was shooting 245 fps now with my new bow same arrows. I'm shooting 279 fps yea its was an easy change for me. yea i shoot better but I do miss alot faster too.



bow slayer said:


> So, as aome of you may know, i am really into FITA and outdoor shooting right now. Anyway, for you arrows to be less affected by the wind, you wanna go fast.
> but, because those 1440's are SOOOOO long, i didn't want to pull very much weight. so i set my bowtech 82nd Airborne for 45 pounds drawweight and 30# drawlength. i bought a Trophy taker rest and some A.C.E arrows with 70 grain tips. i am now doing 285Fps. With my old bow and old arrows, same weight same draw i was only getting 235 out of it. Now even with the extra speed,I put up some higher scores than usual. Now, i ask you, whats the fastest you have gotten yor bow going? how fast is it goin right now?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> I shoot full FITA outdoors rounds regularly and am a firm believer in a solid mentality.
> If you expect the wind to blow your arrows of course then youve already accepted less than your best, which isnt what you should be going for at all.
> 
> Im shooting Axis FMJ's which are pretty chunky in all fairnuss, and i constantly get people telling me in tournaments that im loosing loads of points to the wind.
> ...


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> So, as aome of you may know, i am really into FITA and outdoor shooting right now. Anyway, for you arrows to be less affected by the wind, you wanna go fast.
> but, because those 1440's are SOOOOO long, i didn't want to pull very much weight. so i set my bowtech 82nd Airborne for 45 pounds drawweight and 30# drawlength. i bought a Trophy taker rest and some A.C.E arrows with 70 grain tips. i am now doing 285Fps. With my old bow and old arrows, same weight same draw i was only getting 235 out of it. Now even with the extra speed,I put up some higher scores than usual. Now, i ask you, whats the fastest you have gotten yor bow going? how fast is it goin right now?
> 
> 
> ...


So THATS why target shooters want high FPS. I never understood thanks for explaining it.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

therazor302 said:


> So THATS why target shooters want high FPS. I never understood thanks for explaining it.


Welcome


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder how a Hoyt Helix bow would fair FPS wise.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> As am I. I totally trust my setup and i do not expect wind to blow my arrows off course. you might not, but they probably do. But, because i noticed it, i can now hit higher scores. i do not think about it. Because you havent thought about it your scores are most likely suffering and are not at their full potential. I reccomend you download a program call "on target 2 software for archers" it will show you in the simulation how much wind will effect your "chunky" arrows.
> 
> And, i would be interested to know your FITA scores. please post on my other thread called FITA Scores.


I dont have to change my windage (left/right) at 90m in the wind, and i still group centrally no matter what the winds like. There is no problem, so im not gonna try to fix it :darkbeer:

Im a few posts above you in that FITA scores thread.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> I dont have to change my windage (left/right) at 90m in the wind, and i still group centrally no matter what the winds like. There is no problem, so im not gonna try to fix it :darkbeer:
> 
> Im a few posts above you in that FITA scores thread.


well, whatever works for you mate. Just speaking by personal experiance.:darkbeer:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> yes very. for outdoor FITA shoots were youare out in the open and it is windy, you want your arrow to get to the target as fast as possible so the wind won't affect it as much.


You want high arrow speed so you have a level arrow flight. unless you are shooting in huracane winds or at 100 yards wind dosn't affect the arrow itself it affects the bow. High speed comes most in handy whin you have to shoot at unknown distances like hunting.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

50 pounds: 270
rite now for 3-D 42 pounds: 250


----------

